# 395 Cart system



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone uses something similar and what they think?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you shopping for a sprayer Mike?


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

mike75 said:


> Just wondering if anyone uses something similar and what they think?


 sorry photos not on yet still trying to work it out.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Let me help.... this one?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Or this one?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I run a couple 695 cart style and I prefer them over the stand type. I do like my 390 on the stand though because of how little space it takes but I like the carts better.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Or this one?[/quoti I got that thanks already, will be getting the 495 stand this week.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mike75 said:


> Just wondering if anyone uses something similar and what they think?


I need one of those carts. Cant believe I didnt think of that being a skooter guy and all. hmmm that means more production for me and shorter hoses. :thumbsup:

Now I'll be thinking about that all day tomorrow.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I need one of those carts. Cant believe I didnt think of that being a skooter guy and all. hmmm that means more production for me and shorter hoses. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now I'll be thinking about that all day tomorrow.


I was already thinking how to make one out of plywood and some casters......


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

I had originally made one out of ply and with castors on it and my local paint store was selling roller buckets which sat on the above cart.They didnt sell any at all so they started giving the carts away to all there good customers for free so i took about 5 of them and realised my 395 sat perfectly in side while also holding a 15litre bucket now i can move it around the bigger houses without carrying it.I gave one to a friend who is a tiler he uses it to stack tiles on and move them around.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mike75 said:


> I had originally made one out of ply and with castors on it and my local paint store was selling roller buckets which sat on the above cart.They didnt sell any at all so they started giving the carts away to all there good customers for free so i took about 5 of them and realised my 395 sat perfectly in side while also holding a 15litre bucket now i can move it around the bigger houses without carrying it.I gave one to a friend who is a tiler he uses it to stack tiles on and move them around.


Its an awesome thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

I currently have an old ultra 500 highboy,395 stand,395finishpro aa and a procomp4900 with a 2gallon remote pressure pot.Have just sold my well used 395stand for a good price and will be replacing it with 495stand and will retire my ultra500 which is over 20yrs old and just use it for outside work .The reason i like the stand is because i dont use a van i have toyota hilux utility(tundra) and the highboy always sits to high and exposed to weather in transit,secondly i like the small size and the light weight at the end of a long days work.Does anybody think i will have trouble running 2 lengths of hose for when i do multiple homes next to each other.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mike75 said:


> .Does anybody think i will have trouble running 2 lengths of hose for when i do multiple homes next to each other.


Nope.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ideally i would want a 595 or even 695 but they dont come in a stand or do they? Havnt seen one before ,can you specially order one ?


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Forgot to mention the cart/trolley is made of hard plastic which doesnt damage the walls,frames and skirtings on impact and only weighs about 4kilograms.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

you can get a 695 on a cart


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok. I may have moved right past the cart system and now thinking I want a back pack system with 2 gallon capacity or maybe 1.5 with a extra container prefilled with paint that would make swapping out an empty canister take few seconds. 

This will keep hoses off the floor and allow me to move freely with a whip basically. 

Back to the lab...


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Something like this:






:blink:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

mike75 said:


> Ideally i would want a 595 or even 695 but they dont come in a stand or do they? Havnt seen one before ,can you specially order one ?


I have a 695 on a stand, and you can run easily 150 feet of hose. (Don't know how many meters that is)


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If that backpack sprayer had a regular gun, and could lay down a lot more latex it would be pretty sick.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree the backpack system cant be to far away hurry up graco that would be awesome.


----------

